# ASC facility Code



## nmomenl (Mar 11, 2014)

I am having hard to find the correct code for Use treatment room, Use of recovery room, use of operation room. 
I use the following code for Aetna
Z7500: Use of Treatment Room 

Z7506: Use of Operation Room

Z7512: Use of Recovery Room

Got denial. any one have any idea. Please help.
Thank You,

Momen


----------



## delphinus777 (Mar 11, 2014)

Was a procedure performed?  If so, please read:

ASC Services Included in the Facility Payment.
Facility payments for ASCs *include *the following services which are *not paid separately*:
 ?	Nursing services, services of technical personnel, and other related services;
 ?	Use by the patient of ASC facilities including the operating room and the recovery room;
 ?	Drugs, including take-home medications, biologicals, surgical dressings, supplies, splints, casts, appliances and equipment directly related to the surgical procedure;
 ?	Diagnostic or therapeutic items and services directly related to the surgical procedure (including simple preoperative laboratory tests, e.g., urinalysis, blood hemoglobin or hematocrit);
 ?	Administrative, record keeping and housekeeping items and services;
 ?	Blood, blood plasma, platelets, etc.;
 ?	Materials for anesthesia; and
 ?	Intraocular lenses (IOLs).


----------



## nmomenl (May 18, 2014)

*ASC Facility billing*

Where could I find some document for that. please advise. 

Momen


----------



## mitchellde (May 18, 2014)

W, X, Y, and Z HCPC codes and modifiers were deleted many years ago they were known as HCPC level III and no longer exist in the system as valid codes.


----------

